# واكس السيارات



## sara k (12 مارس 2018)

لو تكرمتم عايزة اعرف انواع الشموع المستخدمة فى تشميع السيارات و لو فى خلطة رجاء توافونى بها و لكم جزيل الشكر​
​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (12 مارس 2018)

اهلا بك
ما المقصود بتشميع السيارات ؟
هل البولش بعد الدهان وهو ما يقوم به المحترفون
ام اضافة مواد ملمعه اثناء غسيل البودى فى محطات الخدمه - وتتولى الفرش الدعك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (16 مارس 2018)

هناك مقالة كاملة عن الواكس -
على رابط
http://formulas-expert.000webhostapp.com/
وفى صفحة
بين اهتمامات القراء والتركيبات الحديثه


----------



## sara k (20 مارس 2018)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> هناك مقالة كاملة عن الواكس -
> على رابط
> http://formulas-expert.000webhostapp.com/
> وفى صفحة
> بين اهتمامات القراء والتركيبات الحديثه


شكرا لاهتمام حضرتك اللى اقصده بالتشميع كما ذكر فى المقالة اللى حضرتك تفضلت بها لكن فى المقالة لم يوضح تركيبة واضحة و هذا ما اقصده [h=3]paint sealant[/h][h=4]*نستخدم فيها البوليمرات الاصطناعية لتشميع وفرد فيلم على السطح لمنع أضرار الأشعة فوق البنفسجية وإنتاج فيلم لامع ومتألق ولمدة طويله*[/h][h=4]*او بما يسمى*[/h][h=4]*تفلون ، لتعزيز متانة و تألق الملمع *[/h]*رجاء لو حضرتك عندك تركيبة اكون شاكرة جدا*


----------



## sara k (20 مارس 2018)

شاكرة تعب حضرتك يا فندم و فى انتظار ردك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 مارس 2018)

اهلا بك

المقالة من النوع ( الخريطه ) التى توضح الشكل العام لما نتكلم عنه

ومع ذلك ذكرنا التجربه المنزليه التى تعتمد على مجرد الصهر معا - وتصلح كمشروع للهواه

اما باقى التركيبات فهى تخصصيه وتحتاج مهارات وامكانيات لا تتوفر الا فى المصانع وتعتمد على فكرة المستحلبات
ومع ذلك - هاهى مكونات احدى المدارس


*مستحلبات البولى فينيل اسيتات*
*عوامل مانع الالتصاق*
*مستحلبات البرافين واكس*
*والبولى فينيل الكحول*
*ومنظف له خاصية التبليل*
*ومغلظ ومساعد على الانتشار ومانع رغوه
الفكرة تعتمد على الكوتنج السهل نزعه - بغرض الحمايه
وهناك افكار تعتمد عاى ابقاء فيلم طويل المفعول ... وهكذا
*
ومشكلة اخرى - ان اغلب هذه الخامات تأتى بالطلب ( استيراد ) لعدم توافرها


لهذه الاسباب - كنا نحوم حول الفكرة دون التفاصيل .... لعلى اوضحت .


----------



## sara k (25 مارس 2018)

عاجزة عن الشكر


----------

